
Hacker Finances: Growth, Value and Dividend Stocks - 11thEarlOfMar
https://medium.com/@DavisJames/hacker-finances-growth-value-and-income-stocks-e7e28bc6b4e8
======
dokein
People like Paul Graham and Peter Thiel have deep insights into several
industries, but sadly adding "Hacker" into the title does not give the author
those same mental faculties.

This is clearly written by an amateur and his advice is of little value.
Example from article: "I never bought an option, and I don’t feel like I’ve
missed anything important."

My protip: if you don't know what you're doing, get an index fund. Even people
on Wall Street have trouble beating the market every year, so unless you are
applying deep, specialized, and uncommon industry knowledge to specific
companies, your chances are low.

